# People and Animals are the same



## beaupower32 (Jan 6, 2010)

_Cold weather didn't hamper Ashley Kemp, of Royal Oak, Mich., who came to Charleston with People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals to protest eating meat and to draw the similarities between animal body parts and human body parts using a butcher's diagram of cuts of meat._



I havent seen any animals that look even close to her. Go PETA! 

The second picture is of the same girl protesting somewhere else. I wonder if she does personal demostrations.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 6, 2010)

How do I say this in a PC manner? Stoopid Beyoch!!!! Do these people ever stop to think what would happend to the Earth if every single person on it only ate plants and veggies? Water comsumption, top soil degradation, not enough farmland to support that amount of food, plus they will want to use the food for fuel anyway. Save the earth, eat a cow is what I say.

If God had intended for me not to eat animals he would not have made them out of meat!!!


----------



## timshatz (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not sure... 

I'm really not sure... 

But there could be a camel toe alert in this one!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 6, 2010)

PETA - freaking dopes!

People Eating Tasty Animals

If we're not supposed to eat meat then why did God give us the teeth and a single stomache to do so?


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 6, 2010)

We're omnivores, by design or evolution
Every vegetarian I've met looks pale, emaciated and unwell

Whoever put me on this planet meant for me to eat cows, otherwise I wouldn't find them so tasty


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 6, 2010)

timshatz said:


> But there could be a camel toe alert in this one!


Ordering that could be tricky...


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 6, 2010)

PETA is a group that needs to get a reality check. I fairly enjoy eating beef, pork, and even deer meat. If they take that away from me, PETA might be the next thing on my menu........


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2010)

Here a perfectly appropriate gif from my wife....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2010)

"If the good Lord didn't want us to eat animals, he wouldn't have made them out of meat!"

Can't argue with that logic...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 6, 2010)

The PETA are a bunch of loons, you really can't take them seriously.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 6, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> "If the good Lord didn't want us to eat animals, he wouldn't have made them out of meat!"QUOTE]
> 
> Hmmm, where have I seen that comment before
> 
> Tasty, tasty Murder pic is awesome BTW. Might have to steal that one for a new Avatar.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 6, 2010)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> The PETA are a bunch of loons, you really can't take them seriously.



Oh but I do take them seriously, loons they may be, but they have a large,very well organized, non-profit backroll behind thier agenda and plenty of members to support thier cause. Worst thing one can do is dismiss your enemy as insignificant.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 6, 2010)

Um....Fellas...The only reason PETA still exists is because people actually pay attention to them. The best way for them to go away is to ignore them.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 6, 2010)

Wait a minute, if eating meat is murder, does that make my cat a mass murderer (been knocking off birds, mice and rabbits for years- even the dog avoids him)?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 6, 2010)

*P*eople
*E*ating
*T*asty
*A*nimals

Now having said that...

I love meat, just as simple as that and enjoy eating it. Especially a big juicy steak! I have no problem with hunting either, I even enjoy doing it from time to time. I do however have a problem with animal cruelty. The needless killing or harming of animals for no reason should be punished severely.


----------



## gumbyk (Jan 6, 2010)

he he

the backlash to PETA has started down here folks... http://www.murderburger.co.nz/propaganda/


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 6, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> *P*eople
> *E*ating
> *T*asty
> *A*nimals
> ...




Agee with you 100%. I am an avid hunter and pay respect to every animal I harvest. This past year I lost the first Deer I have ever lost in over 25 years of hunting and let me tell you I had a heavy heart. Almost gave up hunting for the rest of the season. 
I don't think the majority of non-hunters realize how much the hunter contributes to the g of health and well being of our wild animal population. Either monitarily or from protecting land from developement, to saving and expanding endangered species.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 6, 2010)

BB.


Wheels


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 6, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


>


...or road gangs in donkey jackets

That might not work outside the UK


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 6, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Here a perfectly appropriate gif from my wife....



LMAO, NICE!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2010)

> Hmmm, where have I seen that comment before



Are you telling me he didn't make it up? Sounded too good to be true, like his claim that he invented the spoon.


----------



## rochie (Jan 7, 2010)

if they get meat banned i'll need a new job ! i only know three vegetarian dishes !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timshatz (Jan 7, 2010)

Love it BB


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok...soooo...

Here's my question then...

If those idiots might by some chance, get the ability to make meat eating illegal, how are they going to deal with all the other carnivores out there.

I mean, they have thought about enforcing a strict vegitarian diet on all meat eating animals on this planet, right? That would be everything from Ebola through to the Great white shark...


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol, I just dont think these retards will ever make meat eating illeagle. But, weirder things have happened.


----------



## Trebor (Jan 7, 2010)

I, myself am a vegetarian out of animal rights. I do admit that PETA videos made me think about vegetarian, but what made me GO vegetarian was that big beef recall in early '08. but I've come to learn more about PETA, and now know that they're a bunch of hypocrites. I'll never support PETA. ASPCA all the way for me.

there's my 2 cents


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 7, 2010)

Trebor said:


> I, myself am a vegetarian out of animal rights. I do admit that PETA videos made me think about vegetarian, but what made me GO vegetarian was that big beef recall in early '08. but I've come to learn more about PETA, and now know that they're a bunch of hypocrites. I'll never support PETA. ASPCA all the way for me.
> 
> there's my 2 cents



Being a vegetarian due to your own personal beliefs is one thing, and I think the vast majority of folks here will respect that (after giving you a hard time, of course, but only cuz we care!). Vocally and viciously trying to force your beliefs upon others, especially when those who are protesting don't tend to live in reality, is a whole nother ballgame.


----------



## Trebor (Jan 7, 2010)

aye, and here's 2 more cents.

I honestly don't care if some of the people on this board are hunters or meat lovers, or whatever. as long as they don't talk to ME about it personally. cos I hate hunting. but killing for food I don't have much of a problem with. again, as long as no one talks to me about it personally. cos i find it brutal and just plain gross  Hunting for sport, in my eyes is just plain wrong. i hate it....period. whether it's that damned aerial alaskan wolf hunting, or that horrible, ing and just plain cruel fox hunting they have in England. I'm never gonna try to change people's minds about it at all. cos it's their choice. so like i said. I don't care ;P


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Trebor said:


> ...or that horrible, ing and just plain cruel fox hunting they have in England...


Not any more fella


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 8, 2010)

Trebor said:


> aye, and here's 2 more cents.
> 
> I honestly don't care if some of the people on this board are hunters or meat lovers, or whatever. as long as they don't talk to ME about it personally. cos I hate hunting. but killing for food I don't have much of a problem with. again, as long as no one talks to me about it personally. cos i find it brutal and just plain gross  Hunting for sport, in my eyes is just plain wrong. i hate it....period. whether it's that damned aerial alaskan wolf hunting, or that horrible, ing and just plain cruel fox hunting they have in England. I'm never gonna try to change people's minds about it at all. cos it's their choice. so like i said. I don't care ;P




I dont think anyone here is ever going to try and change your views, as is to each is there own and I respect that. 


I am on the other hand a avid hunter. I dont kill for the sake of killing, I kill to put food on the table. If there is a shot that I cant make, I wont take it, and I try to kill with one shot. I dont like seeing a animal suffer any more than anybody else, so I try to do it as fast as possible.


----------



## Soren (Jan 8, 2010)

PETA is just like Greenpeace, a bunch of retards crying for attention.


----------



## gijive (Jan 8, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> "If the good Lord didn't want us to eat animals, he wouldn't have made them out of meat!"
> 
> Can't argue with that logic...



Well you can, but then we get into is there a god? one god, many gods, no god, oh my god. 4 billion anthibians can't be wrong! But I get your drift, we are omnivores.

One thing is for sure people are animals, so yes they are the same. 

NIce lookinng chick though, anyway she is blonde, go figure.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm NOT a hunter yet I support it. Several reasons.....

Trebor, just so you understand, PETA and all the other so-called "Animal Rights" groups use the media in ingenious ways to tug at heart strings and hide the true goal. The problem that these groups want to address is HOW animals that we consume are kept and used. Keeping calves in boxes they can't move around or even turn in their whole lives is horrible. Chickens stacked one on top of another and stuffed with treated foods is horrible. Bashing baby seals as they lay on the shore is horrible. But to address those concerns, these groups go afterthe heart of the populace with "Don't Eat Meat". They create stuff like "Free range" chicken and "Organic" foods. And wacky tricks like the one that started this thread. No longer is it left up to personal choice. If you wear a fur, you get blood thrown on ya. They are enviormental terrorists.

I choose not to eat veal - not because how it tastes but because how it is readied for the market. The lives these animals lead are sometimes appalling. And I can't support that. I once had to go to a chicken processing plant that had shut down and had the buggers running all over. That was a fowl holocaust. But I like chicken.

As far as hunting, we can only look to ourselves to blame. Suburban sprawl has taken away the habitat of these creatures like deer, etc., leaving no natural predators. We have created this imbalance and we have to correct it. Since nobody (especially these so called eco-groups) ever shows up to planning board meetings to protest any new developements, we have to cull herds of deer throughout the US. If not, what happens? Your car insurance rates may go up because of the auto accidents caused by the multitudes of deer, especially during rut. People have been killed from hitting deer. Bird flu (H5N1) is being monitored in feral flocks of chickens and other birds. We have black bear invading populated areas in NJ along with bobcats. Canada geese that swarm over any small pond or man- made reseviour in housing developments and parks causing shut-down of many areas because of feces. Without hunting, the imbalance would be massive.

And as a side note: These very same dopes who cry "Stop Eating Animals" are the first to call me because they see an opposum in their backyard!

Tebor, don't eat meat for personal convictions, just hoping you don't believe the tripe that these groups spew.


----------



## Trebor (Jan 8, 2010)

um, I didn't say that I support PETA. I said I only support ASPCA, cos they actually CARE. I plan on donating to them, soon


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2010)

I know. I was just hoping you weren't basing your decision on the propaganda. And the ASPCA is a good organization. But understand they only operate in New York. Might be helpful to check with your local Animal Shelter and donate directly to them. There you can actually see your donation at work. But its great that you contribute.


----------



## Trebor (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't contribute just yet, as I don't have much money to do so yet. there IS a new animal hospital being built pretty quickly near me, and there is a site for a no-kill animal shelter that's being saved. no construction has been started yet, but I'd like t help it get started.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2010)

Cool! Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## machine shop tom (Jan 11, 2010)

Peta is a front group for several violent "animal rights" groups that have been responsible for bombings and arsons across the US.

There is a difference between non-hunters and anti-hunters. Non-hunters, for various reasons, do not hunt, nor do they believe in interfering with legal hunting activities. Anti-hunters try any means, legal and illegal, to prevent hunters from legally hunting and are pursuing any means to ban hunting altogether.

I have no quarrel with non-hunters. However, anti-hunters totally dismiss the fact that hunters, as a group, are by far the best stewards over the game they hunt and the lands they hunt on. Hunters understand their game and it's habitat, while anti-hunters simply want hunting to end, regardless of the fact that that in itself would cause irreparable harm to the animals they claim to care for.

There are many "animal rights" groups that are, in fact, anti-hunting organizations. The Humane Society of the US, for one, is dedicated to ending hunting.

If one decides to donate to an animal rights group, I hope that he researches that group to make sure they are not anti-hunting because that in itself makes that group no friend to animals.

tom


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2010)

I had to post this one.......

It's from  I Am Bored


----------



## Trebor (Jan 17, 2010)

ok, now THAT was funny!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 20, 2010)

Activists Missing After Declaring “War on Leather” at Motorcycle Rally
  

Don't know whether the story is true or not, but it's _fun_, no matter what!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Activists Missing After Declaring “War on Leather” at Motorcycle Rally
> 
> 
> Don't know whether the story is true or not, but it's _fun_, no matter what!



If it is true and all they got was that then they got of easy


----------



## A4K (Jan 20, 2010)

Got onto this thread late, but looking at the bathing brunette in the second pic makes me rather WANT to eat meat! ...VERY tasty...!!!


----------



## merlin (Jan 24, 2010)

I can't quote the chapter verse, but I'm sure there is a piece in the Bible where it says that God gave man dominion of the 'animal kingdom'. Unfortunately, too many people seem to think that means 'domination' rather than a 'duty of care'.

Njaco - in his work encounters one downside of that - with the neglect and cruelty to animals.

PETA have the view that, (afaik) to eat meat is 'murder'. 
Yet, if there were no 'meat-eaters' the animals would not exist in the first place. But surely we would all agree that any animals killed for meat, deserve a humane death.
I've read that in the Philopines dogs are intentionally killed cruelly because they believe the fear - adds to the taste!! 

I have a nephew, who with the aid of a new US air gun, has killed rabbits with 15 out of 17 shots. He is a well off guy - doesn't need to 'hunt' but his 'need' was the damage to his land the rabbits were causing. Maybe, in similar circumstances I would do regretfully the same - though I would not enjoy it. But in general terms, in the twenty-first century why hunt with a gun, try a camera.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Ok...soooo...
> 
> Here's my question then...
> 
> ...



 All the carnivores would eat Peta Supporters.


----------



## machine shop tom (Jan 24, 2010)

merlin said:


> But in general terms, in the twenty-first century why hunt with a gun, try a camera.



In your case, indeed, try a camera.

In addition, try to fund the state and federal departments that provide wildlife with programs that foster the care of the wildlife and habitat to the extent that hunters do. There is nothing that compares to the underwriting of wildlife preservation that hunters are responsible. Take away that, and wildlife management would literally end. Of course, someone would try to replace it with some kind of tax (hunters actually are responsible for initiating a tax on their sport that helps to fund game management)...............


tom


----------



## Torch (Jan 25, 2010)

+1 Machine Shop........


----------

